# does anyone want or need fruit flies?



## bruty2fruity (May 12, 2006)

im in the uk. providing u pay JUST the postage you will get two boxes of fruit flies.

As my mantids now eat the curly winged flies i no longer need them. one culture just keeps on producing flies, the other is 2 weeks old and has plenty of life left...it seems a shame to throw them. if someone needs them just give me a shout


----------



## Mike (May 14, 2006)

Where do you get thoes curly winged flys?


----------



## bruty2fruity (May 15, 2006)

www.livefoods.co.uk

although i have had a great result from these flies quite a few "learnt" how to fly. but good food none the less


----------

